# Large condo complex bid...pic included!



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

Just looking to see if I'm in the ballpark here or not on this bid. I haven't submitted it yet, so advice is welcome. A picture is at the bottom of this post.

All the black(paved) areas to be cleared, and the individual driveways. Each drive has a 20-25 Ft. walkway to the front or side door.

This is a 60-unit complex.

I am figuring 3 hours for 2 plow trucks(8'6" V blades) and 2 skidsteers with "regular" size buckets.

So according to my rates, that's $1,470/push for the machinery and operators only.

This would be for a 1-5" snowfall. I'm unsure of what additional percentage to charge for anything over 5". I am thinking 10%(or about 150.00) per inch over 5 inches. Out of line, or about right? Or, for example, if 5 inches falls and I clear it, and come back to clear another 3 or 4 inches after it stops snowing, do I need to charge for 2 full pushes? This situation being dependent of course on what time of day/night the storm starts and stops...

The walkway clearing will be extra, and that's where I need some guidance. I know what my rate will be for shoveling/snowblowing, but I'm not sure how many man hours it would take. I'm thinking 4 minutes per walkway, plus time to walk between them. So roughly 4-5 man hours...?

An additional footnote, how much salt do you estimate it would take(in tons) to cover drives and the roads/parking areas?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## abronko (Oct 9, 2006)

We charge $100 an hr. per truck. And around where I live most guys are charging about $125 an hr. for a skid steer (min 2 hr). As far as sidewalks shoveled I would charge $35 a man hr.

2 trucks @ $100hr x 3hrs = $600 
Two Skidsteers @ $125hr x 3hrs = $750
3 Shovelers @ $35hr x 3 hrs = $315

As Far as how much sand you'll need its hard to tell by the picture. We buy our Sand/Salt mix @ 48.50 a ton. If we want it delivered its even more. I would spread Sand/Salt for anything less than $100 per ton. Another thing you should keep in mind is most commercial accounts like this prefer and sometimes require that you give them a seasonal price. It just makes it easier for them for their yearly budget. Im sure that with this much machinery you can finish this account quicker than three hours. I think you can do this account without the skidsteers. Saves you time and money.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Im not a specialist but i base my bids at HOA on 14-17 drives per hour at that size for up to 4". That puts you at 6 hours plus one hour for the roads, so im only at 7 hours. Sidewalks 10 - 16 per hour ....10 if there is 4" or 14-16 if its about 2" so i would probably bid the same on the walks as you did!

Now thats just my 2 cents


----------



## TreffertLawnWrx (Apr 24, 2003)

If you mow them as well get them on a seasonal contract. I do mainly HOA's and townhomes. I charge anywhere from $25.00 on up per unit per month yearound for all services except salt.


----------

